# 60's Accutron Commercials



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

I found these vintage Accutron ads on You Tube. First one reminds me of a Twilight Zone episode






I really like the second one. Pretty much defines Bulova's marketing direction at the time






Anybody else notice the "tick-tock" audible beat in the background of the second video? :lol: Must have been recorded from a Alarm Clock movement to reinforce that the Accutron tuning fork "divides each second into 360 equal parts"


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

nice one well found.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Larry from Calgary said:


> I found these vintage Accutron ads on You Tube. First one reminds me of a Twilight Zone episode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an excellent find. Love the vids! Especially the 'issued to X15 pilots' bit.

Wonder whether they'd be any use if the pilot had to eject, though?

There are some stunning other tuning fork vids linked from those Ads too...





 shows an F300 movement slowed down (think it must be running on a demonstration machine, rather than a slowed-down video of a 'humming' fork

and





 shows a megasonic micromotor in close-up

Hope those links work, if not do a search for 'omega caliber 1220 megasonic micromotor tuning fork movement' and 'esa 9162 MOSABA tuning fork watch movement'


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy posted some videos many years before YouTube came a long....I saved some of them.

Here is my favourite....a Citizen ad. (7 meg download but worth it!)


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Such a shame that we don't see ads like that anymore. I like the Ronnie Barker Sekonda ads (they're on YouTube) - those Bulova ones are great, though


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Wow, Accutrons seem to be more of a bargain now, then they were then. :lol:

Later,

William


----------

